# Metal Magnet is now stuck on the bottom of lake



## RCO (May 23, 2021)

on Saturday I went back to the same docks where I found that odd metal tool thing and though it be a good time to check that area out some more .

but things went terribly wrong almost as soon as I started , it got stuck on something near the dock/boat slip . I tried to get it out and pull different directions but it wouldn't move . I've got it stuck before ( in other locations not here ) but that was during summer and I'd just swim down and free it

its still too cold for me to go swimming here so I had no choice but to leave it there but since it got stuck in a boat slip I had to sink the rope too so that it wouldn't get stuck in a boat propeller .

I haven't been swimming at that specific boat slip before but have done a lot of swimming around those docks before . know that there is some crazy pine tree roots down there . those docks are also held in place by large metal chains . I'm wondering if maybe it got stuck on one but I didn't think that I was near them .

might attempt to swim there in june and try and free it or just buy a new one , also still have the original metal magnet I got in 2019 but its not as good as the one I had been using last year and lost yesterday .

a picture of it when it was brand new


----------



## UncleBruce (May 23, 2021)

Tough luck.  I guess this proves your not into POLAR BEAR PLUNGES.


----------



## RCO (May 23, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Tough luck.  I guess this proves your not into POLAR BEAR PLUNGES.



its not necessary that cold here , I did see some younger people swimming on Friday . I stuck my foot in and though it was too cold . 

I'm also unsure of exact depth or what its stuck on as to if its an easy rescue or more challenging


----------



## Toma777 (May 23, 2021)

I don't like diving down in murky water. It's creepy as heck. I'm so used to clear tropical water, where my winter place used to be on the Yucatan (destroyed by a hurricane in 2005), that it's hard for me to even think of murky water anymore. 

I love those really strong magnetics. I always savage them out of hard drives. I use them for cleaning up screws and nails from burning junk piles. I've bought a few from eBay for testing silver coins on a silver coin slide. Real silver coins are slightly magnetic, and will slide down slowly.


----------



## RCO (May 23, 2021)

Toma777 said:


> I don't like diving down in murky water. It's creepy as heck. I'm so used to clear tropical water, where my winter place used to be on the Yucatan (destroyed by a hurricane in 2005), that it's hard for me to even think of murky water anymore.
> 
> I love those really strong magnetics. I always savage them out of hard drives. I use them for cleaning up screws and nails from burning junk piles. I've bought a few from eBay for testing silver coins on a silver coin slide. Real silver coins are slightly magnetic, and will slide down slowly.



if you get good visibility / sunny day you can actually see very clearly there , if you stir up the bottom it can get a bit harder 

its too bad silver coins aren't magnetic , I'm always finding modern Canadian Coins which are all pretty much magnetic but quarters and dimes pre 1967 are silver so I can't bring them up 

also pretty sure there is a lot of old pennies off the one dock I check based on the amount of nickels , dimes and quarters I found there but I can't bring them up 

the oldest coin I've found so far was a 1931 Canada nickel , found 2 summers ago


----------



## Toma777 (May 23, 2021)

I know what you mean about stirring up the bottom, and in the lakes it takes forever for things to settle down again.

1962 and prior U.S. dimes, quarters, half dollars, and dollars, are about 85% silver. I used to look through my coins to collect them, but they are all pretty much out of circulation now because of the price of silver, which keeps going up.

I used to do metal detecting in the old ghost towns, but never found much that I can remember, maybe a few coins, but mostly things like old cans, and mining equipment, like old chains.


----------



## willong (May 23, 2021)

Toma777 said:


> I know what you mean about stirring up the bottom, and in the lakes it takes forever for things to settle down again.
> 
> 1962 and prior U.S. dimes, quarters, half dollars, and dollars, are about 85% silver. I used to look through my coins to collect them, but they are all pretty much out of circulation now because of the price of silver, which keeps going up.
> 
> I used to do metal detecting in the old ghost towns, but never found much that I can remember, maybe a few coins, but mostly things like old cans, and mining equipment, like old chains.



You've mentioned several things that I find interesting. Are you actively hunting bottles and relics these days, or interested in resuming the hobby if not presently active?

I noticed your Pacific Northwest location. I'm presently living in Port Angeles, WA. Are you interested in teaming up on any relic adventures in late Fall? I'm overwhelmed with tasks this Spring and Summer, but hoping to have some time for recreation, including mushroom hunting, come Autumn. With the deciduous leaves off the underbrush, and even much of the ferns died back, I find late Fall and Winter appealing times to wandering through the forests. It has added benefit of few bugs that time of year.


----------



## RCO (May 23, 2021)

Toma777 said:


> I know what you mean about stirring up the bottom, and in the lakes it takes forever for things to settle down again.
> 
> 1962 and prior U.S. dimes, quarters, half dollars, and dollars, are about 85% silver. I used to look through my coins to collect them, but they are all pretty much out of circulation now because of the price of silver, which keeps going up.
> 
> I used to do metal detecting in the old ghost towns, but never found much that I can remember, maybe a few coins, but mostly things like old cans, and mining equipment, like old chains.




I haven't found any silver coins in my change in a while , a year or so ago I noticed 2 US silver dimes  in a change jar at a pizza place , they didn't seem aware what they were so I make a switch and got them 

can't recall finding any coins metal detecting this year or last year around here . sometimes I find coins swimming if there visible and bottom clear but not many


----------



## Toma777 (May 23, 2021)

willong said:


> You've mentioned several things that I find interesting. Are you actively hunting bottles and relics these days, or interested in resuming the hobby if not presently active?
> 
> I noticed your Pacific Northwest location. I'm presently living in Port Angeles, WA. Are you interested in teaming up on any relic adventures in late Fall? I'm overwhelmed with tasks this Spring and Summer, but hoping to have some time for recreation, including mushroom hunting, come Autumn. With the deciduous leaves off the underbrush, and even much of the ferns died back, I find late Fall and Winter appealing times to wandering through the forests. It has added benefit of few bugs that time of year.



I'm really busy right now with hospice and my mother, so I don't get out much. I have a brother in the Seattle area, and would like to get up there at some point in the future, so there is a possibility we could get together in the future. 

I will be offline for a couple of weeks soon because of losing my internet connection.


----------



## Toma777 (May 23, 2021)

RCO said:


> I haven't found any silver coins in my change in a while , a year or so ago I noticed 2 US silver dimes  in a change jar at a pizza place , they didn't seem aware what they were so I make a switch and got them
> 
> can't recall finding any coins metal detecting this year or last year around here . sometimes I find coins swimming if there visible and bottom clear but not many



That's too funny about switching the coins. 

I just checked $10 face value, and it's up to $284.21, so that's $2.84 a dime.


----------



## RCO (May 23, 2021)

Toma777 said:


> That's too funny about switching the coins.
> 
> I just checked $10 face value, and it's up to $284.21, so that's $2.84 a dime.



I also found a Canada dime from 1940 in one of those change counting machines at a grocery store a couple years ago , it was just lying there when I walked by 

when I saw those 2 US dimes I could tell rate away the colour looked different than a modern dime , not sure of the exact years but late 40's or 50's


----------



## embe (May 24, 2021)

RCO said:


> I also found a Canada dime from 1940 in one of those change counting machines at a grocery store a couple years ago , it was just lying there when I walked by



Working retail as a kid (back when people often paid in exact change), some of the cashiers would have a keen eye for old coins.  If there were a few at the end of each shift, Boss would approve balancing the till with newer coins from their own pocket, and you could build a pretty quick collection that way.


----------



## relic rescuer (May 27, 2021)

Toma777 said:


> I know what you mean about stirring up the bottom, and in the lakes it takes forever for things to settle down again.
> 
> 1962 and prior U.S. dimes, quarters, half dollars, and dollars, are about 85% silver. I used to look through my coins to collect them, but they are all pretty much out of circulation now because of the price of silver, which keeps going up.
> 
> I used to do metal detecting in the old ghost towns, but never found much that I can remember, maybe a few coins, but mostly things like old cans, and mining equipment, like old chains.


It's pre 64 and they are 90% silver


----------



## Toma777 (May 27, 2021)

Thanks for the correction. I saw my mistake when I was looking something else up.


----------



## RCO (Jul 28, 2021)

an update about my metal magnet , I had went back there a couple times with thoughs about swimming down to get it but boats were always parked over it or such so never attempted 

early this morning when it was quiet and no boats I was able to make a quick dive down and recovered it . it was actually rather easy , only stuck in some wood and came out easy .

it cleaned up well , the picture is from the dock and looks rusty , the metal bar was attached to the rope to sink it so it wouldn't get stuck in a boat propeller .


----------

